# Making a LGB 2080d digital



## Borntman (Oct 26, 2012)

I have a LGB 2080 that I would like to convert to to digital down the road at some point. I would like to know if the board has any pointers in what digital products I should use and whether I should do sound at the same time? Are there also any hidden things I should be aware of when I do eventually do this? 

Also I want to do a stainz and a motorized tender both LGB as well how would I go about converting them


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out this UK's DCC forum. Lots of LGB installs. 

http://www.forum.gscalecentral.net/Digital-DCC-f18.aspx 

Good Luck


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The original 2080 series needs the motor block converted to 4 wire and the motor is held in place by the top plate. This plate if not installed properly will give power problems and possible gear stripping issues. I chose to get rid of all LGB electroincs and have these operate solely from the Zimo decoder. 

I have installed our Zimo decoders in at least 5 of these locos. 

Which Stains and tender? If these always run together, I would use just 1 decoder and add a wire harness between the 2.


----------



## Borntman (Oct 26, 2012)

I dissambled the locomotive and found an interface of some kind. I want to know if it is a dcc interface. See the below link to see what I am talking about.


----------



## Borntman (Oct 26, 2012)

Could a mod delete the previous post as I have identified the plug as a NMRA 8 pin plug.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Borntman on 28 Oct 2012 08:23 PM 
Could a mod delete the previous post as I have identified the plug as a NMRA 8 pin plug. Why not leave it there it may help someone else visually identify it?


----------



## Borntman (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for fixing the post. Could someone else confirm my preliminary I'd of that socket.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

That white terminal block is not a LGB part, someone has already modified the engine!!! 

The color of the wires are the colors LGB used for track and motor power so 2 should go to the motor and the other 2 to the rails if the person that modified the engine followed the LGB color code.


----------



## Borntman (Oct 26, 2012)

But what is the white terminal block is what am I wondering? And is this a good or bad thing as far as my project goes?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

It is just a terminal block that some one has added during a previous modification. Hard to say what they have done, but should not be a problem.


----------



## Borntman (Oct 26, 2012)

Do I still have to modify the motor at all?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Borntman on 29 Oct 2012 06:46 AM 
But what is the white terminal block is what am I wondering? And is this a good or bad thing as far as my project goes? First off, as Dan & Mike have stated you now know that the terminal block is not part of what LGB manufactured, someone has made a modification to the factory wiring.

At this point there is nothing that anyone can really do but hazard a guess as to what may have been done. However, no matter how informed any of these opinions may be they have an equal chance of being incorrect. The one good thing that you've discovered is that whoever made the modification chose to use a screw terminal, barrier terminal block; so that changes can be made easily if desired (i.e. either back to original or for further modification).

The only thing that remains is to determine just where each of the wires meeting at the terminal block originate and terminate. Currently the only one that can do that is you, unless you wish to ship the locomotive off to someone else to sort things out.

What I would suggest you do, if your desire is to figure this out yourself is:

 Pick one end of the terminal block and then using a permanent marker mark one of that end's corners as terminal 1-1. The reason for numbering the terminals 1-1 through 1-8 is so there is no mistaking which wire belongs to which terminal. (see below example image)








 Next, before removing any of the wires from the terminal block. Using some masking tape label each of the wires as to which terminal in the block they were originally connected. Make sure each wire's label is securely attached, you don't needs any mix-ups to figure out later.
 Take a clean sheet of paper and make a drawing of the example terminal block, make sure the terminal labeling matches.
 Now, attempt to physically trace where each individual wire comes from or goes to (depending on your point of view), make sure you label that wire's terminal block location on the drawing as to where it is connected.

If you have a DVOM (digital volt-ohm meter) and feel comfortable using it, wouldn't be a bad idea to crosscheck each connection. Note, doing this may require removing the wire under test from its terminal block connection (thus the need for labeling each wire).

 Do the best you can to identify what each wire in the terminal block connects to (e.g. motor block, printed circuit board (PCB), etc.).
 After your adventure into the innards of the locomotive, take a legible picture or scan of your drawing and post it in your reply explaining what you've found out. If you can take clear pictures of where each wire is connected it will most likely help identify things that you don't recognize what they are. Then people can then advise you further on what's what.









Just in case you don't have it, the following is a link to the Service/Parts Exploded Diagrams in PDF file format (yes you can make a copy).

GartenBahn Database - LGB 2080D Service Exploded Diagrams[/b]


----------



## Borntman (Oct 26, 2012)

I followed your advice and took the loco apart again. I then made the following diagram.










The white wires seem to poet the lights while the browns are grounds. The green front wire is the right power wire while the yellow is the left. I also have pictures of the frame and the motor block assembly itself.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

That is good, hope I got the correct pictures.







But just what does each wire of the terminal block connect to?

Using your diagram.
Term 1-1 - White wire - Physically connects to what/where???
Term 1-5 - White wire - Physically connects to what/where???
Term 1-2 - Brown wire - Physically connects to what/where???
Term 1-6 - Brown wire - Physically connects to what/where???
Term 1-3 - Green wire - Physically connects to what/where???
Term 1-7 - Green wire - Physically connects to what/where???
Term 1-4 - Yellow wire - Physically connects to what/where???
Term 1-8 - Yellow wire - Physically connects to what/where???

Pictures of where each of the wire connection points would help too. Also if there are any PCB's or other electronics present pictures of those would be helpful.


----------



## Borntman (Oct 26, 2012)

1-1 rear light 
1-2 rear light 
1-5 metal prong to front lights and smoke unit 
1-6 ground wire to same. 
1-3 1-4 power to power plugs on rear of cab 
1-7 green wire to right metal power prong that connects to track power 
1-8 yellow wire to left track power. 
Someone also modified or changed out the motor block as well as it does not match the parts diagram at all.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, then from what you've stated this is what it seems you've got.










I was looking at the picture of the terminal block and it looks like there may be multiple wires coming out of a few of the terminals, but the picture is a bit blurred and it's hard to tell. If this is true then the above diagram is not quite correct.


----------



## Borntman (Oct 26, 2012)

There are triple lights up front and in back and they all connect to the terminal


----------



## Borntman (Oct 26, 2012)

I'd like to thank everyone for the help as a bought a Lenz G scale decoder and installed it and it works or at least the drivetrain does.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to hear you got things figured out and accomplished what you wanted to do.


----------



## Borntman (Oct 26, 2012)

One last question if it works with a decoder in analog operation it will work in dcc right?


----------



## Borntman (Oct 26, 2012)

As some of you pointed out I did need to isolate the motor from the chassis. This solved my issues with reading and running the loco with the exceptions of turnouts. This is due to the fact that the only power pickup is the trailing wheels.


----------

